# spiked club



## tony454 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have always wanted to make knives and I wanted to start with a modern vesion of the ancient Japanese Tetsubo.


----------



## Brandt (Oct 18, 2010)

totally insane.... I love it.... here is mine


----------



## Brandt (Oct 18, 2010)

and a little pair of side arms


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 18, 2010)

Cute. But, gotta tell you, that Dungeons and Dragons card isn't really what a Tetsubo was.... it's closer to the weapon that Brandt shows. The term simply means "Iron Staff" (Tetsu = Iron, Bo = Staff), and is typically a club/staff between 4 and 6 feet long, slightly tapered, and ribbed, or occasionally studded, with iron, not spiked. It's an impact weapon, and was very rare from most sources. But all old versions I have seen examples of in any literature have universally been ribbed or studded.


----------



## First Action (Oct 18, 2010)

ouch


----------



## Big Don (Oct 18, 2010)

When people mishandle the padded practice clubs, my sifu will threaten to bring out the spiked club... I've just got to make him one of these...


----------



## wushuguy (Oct 18, 2010)

Chris Parker said:


> But all old versions I have seen examples of in any literature have universally been ribbed or studded.




I've had best luck with the regular version myself, but some might feel they need the studded or ribbed kind. maybe next they'll modernize it by adding a motor to increase impacts per second or increase impact force....


----------



## Blindside (Oct 18, 2010)

Ribbed, studded, or spiked for whose pleasure?


----------



## oaktree (Oct 18, 2010)

As Chris as pointed out it is some what of a rare weapon to be used I do not think it is even listed as a weapon of the Bugei Juhappan.

As Brandt shown this is one that is commonly used. Mostly those who use it I think are Bandits or similar folk and of course the mythical Oni.
It is used like a bat or swinging action so I doubt Samurai used it.

However if someone can name a particular ryu-ha who used it I would be interested.


----------



## Carol (Oct 18, 2010)

Warriors!!  Come out to plaaaaay!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 18, 2010)

You should see some of the Titanium racks I work with. I don't have a link, and they run about three hundred bucks a piece; so....
Sean


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 18, 2010)

oaktree said:


> As Chris as pointed out it is some what of a rare weapon to be used I do not think it is even listed as a weapon of the Bugei Juhappan.
> 
> As Brandt shown this is one that is commonly used. Mostly those who use it I think are Bandits or similar folk and of course the mythical Oni.
> It is used like a bat or swinging action so I doubt Samurai used it.
> ...


 
It seems to have been a rather rare weapon in actual use, only those of great strength and endurance would even risk bringing it onto a battlefield. It seems to have been mostly associated with, as said, Oni and Tengu (demons and ogres). Bandits would only really have used them for the scary factor, I feel. The other great possibility is that the ones we have were voticve offerings at shrines, as many other over-sized weapons seem to have been (very big swords, spears etc).

As a result, I haven't come across any Ryu-ha that specifically taught it, although there is some link to very big weapons in the Shinden Fudo Ryu (various spears, naginata, hammers [O-Tsuchi], etc).


----------



## BloodMoney (Oct 19, 2010)

Dude that is brutal. How did you make it?


----------



## chinto (Jan 28, 2011)

that is similar to a european weapon called a guinstalk.. ( spelling is wrong I know. )  but any way you have something that would handle and be more like the European holly water sprinkler type mace.  and the spikes are to long. you will be hung up in the body or clothing...


----------

